# You gotta love free wood!



## Jim Beam (Apr 14, 2016)

I was driving home from work just now and saw a couple of guys trimming a crabapple tree. So I looped around and asked if I could have some. "Take all you want" they told me. So I grabbed a few bowl blanks, the biggest was about 8 or nine inches across. Also grabbed a crotch to try making into a spoon. I don't have a scorp or spoon gouge, but I suppose I could carve it out with my Foredom. Lucky day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh man You went and started hauling it home. Next ting you know you will be fanagaling monster log shorts you can barely move into your vehicle.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Oh man You went and started hauling it home. Next ting you know you will be fanagaling monster log shorts you can barely move into your vehicle.



@norman vandyke heh heh heh....I remember those posts....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2016)

I love crabapple! Nice find.

Do you already regret not taking more?(trying to gauge the level of your addiction)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a box with a super curly inset in the top. It came from a customers wood pile. It was so curly I had to ask to take it. I got too excited though and used it before it was dry so the box has a split top. I've wanted to post pics but it was about 10 years back and the fill in the corners and such make me cringe.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @norman vandyke heh heh heh....I remember those posts....


Yep, still going on...I'll make sure to post pictures of the next beast I feed her.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 14, 2016)

@norman vandyke I remember quite well what your car looked like leaving here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 14, 2016)

justallan said:


> @norman vandyke I remember quite well what your car looked like leaving here.


Me too. I remember Not being able to see out the rear view. Haha! That's a sight I'll never get tired of seeing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 14, 2016)

Well come on then, I need to clean the wood out of the barn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice grab!



Blueglass said:


> Next ting you know you will be fanagaling monster log shorts you can barely move into your vehicle.



Exactly what I intend to do in the morning with a couple pieces I saw today, but couldn't get to as I was already really late for something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2016)

I was talking to a guy the other day that was telling me about finding a 20" diameter 8' section of a straight Mesquite tree from clearing to expand the road. He was in a car and said he left it there. I asked why he didn't roll down the windows and stick it all the way through the car! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats! These great finds don't happen very often. Agree that you need to grab more than you "need" when the opportunity comes along. Chuck


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 15, 2016)

When you find your self trying to act casual with 120 lbs of Zircote in a backpack leaving Belize, you might have a problem.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

